# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Поклонение Божествам >  Фото Всех Божеств

## Maral Alim

Поклоны уважаемые Преданные!
Вот в этом сайте http://harekrishnawallpapers.com/ наша группа Преданных собирают фото всех Божеств мира.
Фото должны быть 6000х4000 3000х2000 мега пикселов
минимум 3 мега байт.
фото будут в 21 разных размерах.
Помогите прославить всех Божеств!!!
Спасибо!!

Dear Devotees, please we need Your help! 
 To the new website we need photos of Deities from all around the world. At least we require 6000x4000 to 3000x2000 mega pixel (minimum 3 MB) because our graphic team will make wallpapers in different resolutions (in 21 sizes).
Ваша слуга

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Замечательный сайт!

----------


## Maral Alim

Вся слава Гуру и Гауранге, Прабху.
Как я знаю в Москве служат Нитай Сачисута кто то может регулярно посылать Их фото в разных одеждах или уже существующие фото?
И еще знаю что уже в Росии есть Храм Радха Кришны, где то в Сибири???
и еще кто смог бы помочь с фотоми из Алматы!!!??
И Украины!!!
спасибо!
Вага слуга

----------


## Soratnikov

Спасибо. Особенно понравились фото Шри Шри Радха-Гокулананды из Амритсара!




> И еще знаю что уже в Росии есть Храм Радха Кришны, где то в Сибири???


Омск. Шри Шри Радха-Говинда. Фотографии Божеств.

Вопрос всем. Может быть кто-то что-то знает о Божествах с обложки Второй Песни "Шримад-Бхагаватам", вот Этих:

Как зовут Их Светлостей, где установлены? Вопрос мучает с апреля этого года. Я потратил неделю каждодневного многочасового поиска в Сети, но безуспешно (сайтов много, но там Их нет). Использовал даже сервис поиска по похожим изображениям. Ответ был такой: "похоже, что это фото обложки "Шримад-Бхагаватам". Ага, как-будто я этого не знал...

----------


## Maral Alim

поклоны Соратников Прабху,
Спасибо за сайт! а как Им написать потому что размер фото не такие большие.
Может если попросим они нам отправят большой размер.

А фото наверное Божеств из северной Америки. Потому что в те времена Шрила Прабхупада устанавливал первые Божесва там и печать книг тоже.
Ваша слуга

----------


## Maral Alim

> Спасибо. Особенно понравились фото Шри Шри Радха-Гокулананды из Амритсара!
> 
> 
> 
> Омск. Шри Шри Радха-Говинда. Фотографии Божеств.
> 
> Вопрос всем. Может быть кто-то что-то знает о Божествах с обложки Второй Песни "Шримад-Бхагаватам", вот Этих:
> 
> Как зовут Их Светлостей, где установлены? Вопрос мучает с апреля этого года. Я потратил неделю каждодневного многочасового поиска в Сети, но безуспешно (сайтов много, но там Их нет). Использовал даже сервис поиска по похожим изображениям. Ответ был такой: "похоже, что это фото обложки "Шримад-Бхагаватам". Ага, как-будто я этого не знал...




https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=1&theater

видимо похожие но не Те????

----------


## Maral Alim

вот нашла сайт Шри Шри Дойал Нитай Сачисута http://dayalnitay.ru/index.php?searc...ion=com_search
но никак не свизаться с админом  :sed: ?

----------


## Daya dd

Божества Гандхарвика-Гиридхари из Коршнаса, Швеция.
Там находилось (и находится) отделение ББТ, которое того курировало издание книг Шрилы Прабхупады на русском. Поэтому Их фотографию видимо и поместили на обложку русского издания. Это в начале 90-х было. 
Память у меня уже дырявая, надеюсь, ничего не напутала.  :vanca calpa:

----------


## Soratnikov

> Божества Гандхарвика-Гиридхари из Коршнаса, Швеция.
> Там находилось (и находится) отделение ББТ, которое того курировало издание книг Шрилы Прабхупады на русском. Поэтому Их фотографию видимо и поместили на обложку русского издания. Это в начале 90-х было. 
> Память у меня уже дырявая, надеюсь, ничего не напутала.


Спасибо Дайа деви! Это Они! Такая радость! 
Через поисковик нашел также, что эти Божества изображены на 38 странице в "Ведическом Кулинарном Искусстве". Посмотрел - точно Они! 
Вот здесь фотографии с сайта храма Их Светлостей: http://krishna.se/deity_gallery.html#

----------


## Soratnikov

> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=1&theater
> 
> видимо похожие но не Те????


Нет, это точно другие, но тоже прелесть как хороши! Благодарю Вас!

Вот на этой страничке http://dayalnitay.ru/index.php?optio...8-58&Itemid=60 указаны только номера телефонов представителей храма Шри Шри Даял-Нитай Шачи-Суты. По почте, видно, не связаться...

----------


## Maral Alim

:sed:  i nikto ne mozet pomoch!!!  :vanca calpa:

----------


## Maral Alim

dorogiye Vaishnavi i Vaishnavy,
pozaluysta orimite moi nizkiye poklony!
A kto be smog pomoch s fotomi Sri Sri Doyal Nitay Sachi Suta iz Moskovskogo Hrama?
V etom sayte http://harekrishnawallpapers.com/ my sobirayem vse foto vseh Hramov ISKCON so vsego mira. 

I yesli yeshyo yest Hramovskiye Bozestva pozaluysta otpravte ih foto nam!
Spasibo!
Vasha sluga,

----------


## Yashoda Kumar das

Шри Шри Гоура-Нитай, г.Минск, Беларусь

3000x2000
http://s2.ipicture.ru/uploads/20130420/genKUIe1.jpg
6000x4000
http://s2.ipicture.ru/uploads/20130420/j72Ro8i2.jpg

----------


## Maral Alim

Spasibo Yashoda Kumar Prabhuji!
v techenii nedeli 2-3 photo budut na sayte. A mozete li Vy yeshyo dat tochnyy adres Hrama, pozaluysta!
Vasha sluga,

----------

